# A Troop Of 70's Omega Electronics



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

As you know I have gotten in to Omega electronics in a big way. A few new things have come my way recently so i though I would post a snap

From back left:

MQ2.4

Chronoquartz

F300

TC

Megasonic

MQ32

F300 (2 o'clock crown)

I think I might have a bit of a 70's bling fetish going on at the mo!










Hope you like?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's not a 70's BLING fetish, it's a bl**dy shop mate! Nice collection though! :yes: :lol: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Watch stands are very retro mate


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent 70's collection Tom, well done mate. My fav's are the back three - MQ2.4, Chronoquartz and F300.

Last weekend I did an inventory of my Omegas, checking all the case back and movement numbers etc. Of my collection of 16 only one isn't from the 1967 -1977. There's just something about that period where Omega got the designs so right, imho anyway.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Nice stands, where did you get them from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Very coooooool, dude!  :thumbsup:

S.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's how to collect watches, one for every day of the week 

BTW All of them look to be in tip top condition :thumbsup:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, you have gone for them in a big way haven't you. Very nice.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice mate, loving your work 

(great stands too.... very nice)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very impressive - do STS know that the contents of their display cabinets is missing  :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice Tom.

I have to admit to being very partial to the Time Computer..... reminds me so much of the '70's

:starwars:

Rich


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks all

The displays came form ebay, they are current shop display and come in sets of four! I think I paid Â£20 for four!

The watches are great, loving it at the mo! got a couple of other bits en route, both electronics and one quite special (I know of two other)

Will keep you posted!

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey all!

Going to be selling off the F300's and the Megasonic very shortly!

F300 SM 2 O'clock crown, mint and serviced with full case refinish to factory spec

F300 square dial, mint and serviced with full case refinish to factory spec and original papers

Megasonic (mega rare) mint and serviced with full case refinish to factory spec with original instructions!

Just so you all know! (got something rather special in the pipeline and having to part with some otherwise my Fiancee will be parting with me! lol)


----------

